# What AntiVirus do you use?



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)

I had Norton forever, but, doesn't seem to work.

Avast was suggested to me so I am using that now.

What do you use?  Are any of them really any good?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2016)

Kaspersky


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 30, 2016)

None. I'm on Linux. 

AVG was good back in my Windows days but it was a constant updating thing going on.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I had Norton forever, but, doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Avast was suggested to me so I am using that now.
> 
> What do you use?  Are any of them really any good?


ESET NOD32.....Norton?....overblown piece of shit....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2016)

I use Avast as an anti-virus and Malwarebytes as an anti-malware.  I also use Malwarebyte's free Anti-Exploit real time (zero day) browser protection.
These I use on my Windows machines, unlike some people I know my Linux machines are vulnerable so I use the firewall and just discovered Comodo makes an AV for Linux, giving it a try.


----------



## Old Yeller (Apr 30, 2016)

I thinking to put them all on Ignore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ummmm, just discovered Avast makes a free Linux version.


----------



## Laughing-gas (Apr 30, 2016)

I have been using Panda for 10 trouble-free years.

The latest iteration is light and effective.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 1, 2016)

At work - Panda. Very unobtrusive and has excellent ratings.
At home...Linux OS on two machines. On the one Win 10 machine - Avast


----------



## SmokeALib (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Ummmm, just discovered Avast makes a free Linux version.


Don't need anti virus software if running Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 2, 2016)

Trump 2016


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)

I have decided that (for now) I will just stay with Windows OS.
This lap top is new (to me) just got Windows Office on it and Adobe (which "forced" me to get McAfee) - did not have to pay for it.  So now I have Avast, McAfee and expired Norton on my system.  What a mess!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, just discovered Avast makes a free Linux version.
> ...


Let me guess, you swallowed the "Linux can't be hacked" propaganda hook line and sinker but know almost nothing about computers.  Have a nice life.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have decided that (for now) I will just stay with Windows OS.
> This lap top is new (to me) just got Windows Office on it and Adobe (which "forced" me to get McAfee) - did not have to pay for it.  So now I have Avast, McAfee and expired Norton on my system.  What a mess!


Adobe doesn't force McAfee, those are check boxes, you unselect those options before going any further.


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided that (for now) I will just stay with Windows OS.
> ...



Hmm... I guess  wasn't paying attention (so what else is new!)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You can uninstall McAfee.
By the way, how long ago did this happen (Adobe/McAfee)?


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Today.  Right after I installed Windows Office.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


There was one other program piggy backed (bundled) with it though I don't remember what it was.  Check you programs in the Control Panel and see if there's anything you don't recognize.
Also when installing any freeware NEVER select the "Recommended Installation", always select "Custom Installation".  That way you can see what they are bundling and unselect all the other crap they're trying to foist off on you.


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)

I know better, but I got lazy - just wanted to hurry through it.
Plus I'm not used to it, my work lap top did all that work for me


----------



## SmokeALib (May 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You guessed incorrectly. But, then, you've most likely done that your entire life, and you'll continue to do that as you progress into your teens.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Ahhhh, did I step on your wittle bitty toes.  Need you diaper changed?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2016)

ESET, formerly known as NOD32


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I use Avast as an anti-virus and Malwarebytes as an anti-malware.  I also use Malwarebyte's free Anti-Exploit real time (zero day) browser protection.
> These I use on my Windows machines, unlike some people I know my Linux machines are vulnerable so I use the firewall and just discovered Comodo makes an AV for Linux, giving it a try.



So does ESET, I run anti-virus on this Linux machine. Most attacks these days are browser exploits, and will hit Linux just as fast as Windows,.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have decided that (for now) I will just stay with Windows OS.
> This lap top is new (to me) just got Windows Office on it and Adobe (which "forced" me to get McAfee) - did not have to pay for it.  So now I have Avast, McAfee and expired Norton on my system.  What a mess!



You can opt out of the McAfee malware. When you install Adobe, simply uncheck the box to install McAfee with it.

Consider switching to Foxit, Adobe engages in unethical behavior by installing unwanted software.


----------



## Bonzi (May 3, 2016)

Too deep for me - unfortunately, I don't know any net nerds....   ... none that are THIS good!


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Also use Avast, and Malwarebytes Pro.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Too deep for me - unfortunately, I don't know any net nerds....   ... none that are THIS good!


Free PDF Reader | PDF Viewer Download | Foxit Reader


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, just discovered Avast makes a free Linux version.
> ...


Zero-Day Flaw Found in 'Linux Kernel' leaves Millions Vulnerable

Kaspersky Personal & Family Security Software

Linux Security Audit and Hacker Software Tools

Don’t believe these four myths about Linux security | Sophos Blog

It's not the 1900s any more.  Ya may want to rethink your mindset. 

Oh and I run Ubuntu and Kubuntu on 2 different machines........


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ESET, formerly known as NOD32


its still called that.....i just re upped mine and thats what it calls itself......ESET NOD32.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ESET, formerly known as NOD32
> ...



Probably a residual from when you installed it. They call it ESET endpoint now, and it is 64 bit.

ESET Review 2016 | Best Endpoint Protection Software


----------



## Bonzi (May 3, 2016)

I think I trust Ringel - I'll give him a call when I'm ready to make changes...


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think I trust Ringel - I'll give him a call when I'm ready to make changes...




You definitely can trust Ringel. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


just renewed last month....64 bit....i just clicked on it to make sure and its still what i said....i think the endpoint one is for businesses....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I trust Ringel - I'll give him a call when I'm ready to make changes...
> ...


I appreciate the thumbs up but I can guarantee Uncensored, Iamwho, Harry and a couple of others probably know a whole lot more about this stuff than I do, I believe they do it for a living.  Comparatively I'm a low level geek, they speak Geekinese fairly fluently.......


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I had Norton forever, but, doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Avast was suggested to me so I am using that now.
> 
> What do you use?  Are any of them really any good?


Webroot. It rocks!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I had Norton forever, but, doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Avast was suggested to me so I am using that now.
> 
> What do you use?  Are any of them really any good?



I had McAfee antivirus, but it expired a few months ago and I haven't renewed it yet.  Guess I should probably take care of that!


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

I just basically stay away from "questionable" sites.  That's worked for me so far.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think I trust Ringel - I'll give him a call when I'm ready to make changes...



Are you crazy?  Trust no one here!!!    Lol!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just basically stay away from "questionable" sites.  That's worked for me so far.


That is by far the best "anti-virus" there is - yourself.
I have told many people I would not be afraid to use a computer daily on the internet with NO anti-virus. No problem.
I would not however get on the internet without "anti-malware" like Malwarebytes or Spybot.
Viruses are actually very rare, and rarely work. Spyware and malware on the other hand are everywhere, and will do more damage to you than most viruses.
People have been protecting their computers against the wrong thing for yeatrs.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

avg is a good product


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> avg is a good product


I used AVG for years until it became Norton like in size slowing down my computer down, that's when I switched to Avast.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

I'm debating on whether I need to upgrade (pay) for my Avast.
I'm not sure how to "undo" Norton or McAfee or if there is even a problem with having them all one here.
Norton is "dead" - meaning I did not renew it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > avg is a good product
> ...



Interesting thing is Norton used to be one of the best tech companies the world over.
They used to have software called "Norton Works"...that was replaced by "Norton Utilities" which is now defunct (and should be)
 Norton Works for Windows and Mac was a beautiful piece of software, as well as Norton anti-virus was industry standard. And then there was Norton Ghost...probably the easiest ghosting sofware there ever was. I don't know, personally I think they got too big. When a company gets to a certain size, everything becomes about profitability and shareholders.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm debating on whether I need to upgrade (pay) for my Avast.
> I'm not sure how to "undo" Norton or McAfee or if there is even a problem with having them all one here.
> Norton is "dead" - meaning I did not renew it.



You should never have more than one anti-virus installed...bad thing. 
Uninstalling Norton and Mcafee is not difficult.
What version of windows so you have?


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

How do you tell?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> How do you tell?



How old is it?


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Honestly I really don't get the new windows with all these weird things on the main screen.
I just like to go to Desktop cause most of that other stuff doesn't work.  I guess they are apps.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Shouldn't there be a place where I can look and it will tell me?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Honestly I really don't get the new windows with all these weird things on the main screen.
> I just like to go to Desktop cause most of that other stuff doesn't work.  I guess they are apps.



Sounds like you have Windows 8..ugh.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

I think it's 8.1


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

well ugh does not help me nor feel encouraging!


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

The lap top was free, so, I'm not complaining.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well ugh does not help me nor feel encouraging!



yeah I know...at work..having problem with a sensor...meh


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

you do what you need to do!  I'll get by


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm debating on whether I need to upgrade (pay) for my Avast.
> I'm not sure how to "undo" Norton or McAfee or if there is even a problem with having them all one here.
> Norton is "dead" - meaning I did not renew it.


Control Center, Installed Programs (applications or whatever they call it), find those programs, right click on them individually, select uninstall.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think it's 8.1


Some people love it some hate it, I fall into the hate category......... 
You can bypass the tiles and go directly to the desktop.

How to Enable Boot to Desktop in Windows 8.1


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

They don't even work.  I went ahead and got the MS office set,  I was used to the way my work computer was set up, and liked it.
So trying to "morph" this into the way that was.....


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

McAfee was easily
Norton/Symantec is being a bit more of a bitch!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> They don't even work.  I went ahead and got the MS office set,  I was used to the way my work computer was set up, and liked it.
> So trying to "morph" this into the way that was.....


Win 8 (8.1) is a whole new approach, Win 10 will give you more of a Win 7 look but the Start Menu is still messed up with tiles and there are other issues that may or may not bother you about Win 10.  Almost all of those issues can be easily overcome.  
You can upgrade to Win 10 and you have 30 days to revert back to the old version if you don't do a reset or clean install.


----------



## Alystyr (May 4, 2016)

Gotten by so far on just Microsoft Security essentials, a good pop-up blocker, not using Outlook for e-mail, and some common sense.
Can't remember the last time my monthly scan with MalwareBytes has turned up anything.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> Gotten by so far on just Microsoft Security essentials, a good pop-up blocker, not using Outlook for e-mail, and some common sense.
> Can't remember the last time my monthly scan with MalwareBytes has turned up anything.


Outlook is no longer on Windows and using M$ Security essentials means you're probably very good at steering clear of bad sites or you'd probably be seriously infected.  Security Essentials is one of the lowest rated AVs by independent labs.  You've been lucky.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you do what you need to do!  I'll get by


You can also get the old Win 7 games.

Get Windows 7 games for Windows 10

You can use Classic Shell (free) or Startisback (small cost) to replace the Win 8, 8.1 and Win 10 start menus.

Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements

StartIsBack: real start menu for Windows 8 and Windows 10


----------



## Alystyr (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > Gotten by so far on just Microsoft Security essentials, a good pop-up blocker, not using Outlook for e-mail, and some common sense.
> ...


Luck could play a part in it, I'm certain, but a good pop-up blocker certainly helps. That and knowing what (not) to click on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




my latest computer had an freebie Norton offer 

think i am running it


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I appreciate the thumbs up but I can guarantee Uncensored, Iamwho, Harry and a couple of others probably know a whole lot more about this stuff than I do, I believe they do it for a living.  Comparatively I'm a low level geek, they speak Geekinese fairly fluently.......



Don't count yourself short.
I would say you know more on the desktop side of things than I.
If you want to know how to build a network from the ground up, setup servers, database components....secure your network like Fort Knox..or how to hack into someone else's network...retrieve any info you desire from someone else's computer without them having a freaking clue...I'm your guy.

(p.s. - I wear a white hat, it is important to know how criminals work to properly defend from them)


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > avg is a good product
> ...



i havent had that trouble 

that i am aware of


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> my latest computer had an freebie Norton offer
> 
> think i am running it



Ever hear the saying "nothing is free"...well...


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > my latest computer had an freebie Norton offer
> ...




exactly 

we have had the 30 some dollar package as well 

but wasnt much better then the trial versions


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > my latest computer had an freebie Norton offer
> ...



Well, it's free until they want you to renew the services.  Then they start charging you.  Lol.  I just try to avoid shady websites and that's worked for me.  I have my limited Windows protection which tells me if a website I'm about to enter is "suspicious" and I listen to it and don't go there.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's 8.1
> ...



I go directly to my windows after I log onto my computer, but don't ask me how I did it!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




with avg you just dump your current one 

and reload another trial offer 

--LOL


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...



I have my pop up blocker and Google Chrome ad blocker Plus.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the thumbs up but I can guarantee Uncensored, Iamwho, Harry and a couple of others probably know a whole lot more about this stuff than I do, I believe they do it for a living.  Comparatively I'm a low level geek, they speak Geekinese fairly fluently.......
> ...


Great, what we need is a program that not only discovers hacks (specifically gamer hacks) and give you control of their settings....... Set it so every time they pull the trigger it shoots them, slows em down like molasses, turns off their sensors so they can't see anyone......


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't know if I've heard of AVG before.  I've had Norton and McAfee and a couple of others in the past.  I have Kapersky on my work computer, but my work installs and pays for that.  I only use that computer for work related things.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




that is cool 

with the avg reloading it works 

we have done it


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


No, like has already been posted you simply choose the free version again.  It's in the update/upgrade window just not all that obvious.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Well, there is always a thing that pops up when it's scanning your computer that tells you that you need to buy the full service to have full protection, so they might give you some protection for free but not 100% (on the ones I've used as freebies).


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I've had no protection from any antivirus software for like a year now, and I haven't had any problems.  I don't visit too many sites.  A couple of game sites, Youtube, some news sites, and here.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Frequently you can turn off the popups in the program settings, those that wont let you have a time amount setting will let you set the popup time to one second.


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Maybe, but I don't know them.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What I mean is that with the freebies, you might get some protection but you don't get everything unless you buy it (with the ones I've used).


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well...actually...if you can get one of them in a private game scenario...you can access their IP address.
heh...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you're using Chrome or Firefox go to extensions (add ons), install WOT (Web of Trust), it's not 100% perfect but it will show you what sites are safe and which ones to avoid.  Avast also has a web reputation feature that will also warn you when you click on a know attack site.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


This is true but I've found with the extensions/add ons in the browsers you don't need most of that.  Not to mention Windows has it's own Firewall, not the greatest but it works.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe it already does.    Not sure.  I am NOT a computer geek.  Lol.  The reason why I call Geek Squad to come out whenever I am having some big issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Well like iamwho said my knowledge is primarily desktop/laptop related and I'm always learning, a hobby that turned into a small money maker for me building and repairing/refurbishing computers.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

I don't have the patience for such things.  I hate computer problems.  Sometimes when I try to fix things myself, I end up making it worse.  It's worth the money to call the Geek Squad, so I don't have to annoy myself.  For some reason, computer issues make me super annoyed.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you see this or something similar then yes it's working.







If you see this DO NOT click on the link!!!!!!!!  It's a fake and will infect your computer.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the thumbs up but I can guarantee Uncensored, Iamwho, Harry and a couple of others probably know a whole lot more about this stuff than I do, I believe they do it for a living.  Comparatively I'm a low level geek, they speak Geekinese fairly fluently.......
> ...


How do I get rid of the live feed to the Tijuana donkey shows?


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know!!!  I'm not a complete moron!  Geesh.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You'd be surprised.  The vast majority of users have no clue, they know how to turn it on, check email, surf the web (generally in an unsafe manner), write a document, print it and turn the computer off.  Some even know how to call a computer repair person when they break the "cup holder"..........


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well, I already said that when a "warning" shows up about a particular website, I avoid that site.    I just don't like the bother of trying to fix things that go wrong.  I don't have the time, nor the patience.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


With most of the low to mid level infections it's fairly easy to fix them, simply do a restore and in most instances you're good to go, some however get into the bios and then you're screwed, that takes a pro to fix, if they can, it's much easier with the more modern systems.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hate computer crap.  I'd just as soon smash it into bits or throw it out the nearest window!    That is how annoyed I get with computer problems.  That's why, before I harm my computer, I would rather just call the Geek Squad and let them handle it.  It's well worth a hundred bucks to me, just so I don't have to deal with it and annoy myself!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's my wife, but instead of calling the Geek Squad I hear, "dear, you have a minute before I shoot this computer......."  

I made sure she has a fast laptop as she wants it to do what she wants before she thinks about doing it.......  Had to replace a keyboard before I bought her a new one.  
She's one of those who wants it to just work but after having to clean up a few infections years ago she now knows to ask me before she clicks on any popups........  If she runs into anything new that she doesn't understand she plops it down in front of me and guess who gets to figure out how to do it........  Sometimes it's simple and frustrates me to no end that she couldn't take 30 seconds to read the instructions.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




you dont renew it 

instead you dump your current one 

and then reload a new free one


----------

